# Beautiful Smokey needs a new home urgently! Can you help?!



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Smokey is a beautiful 1 year old male cat who is neutered and vaccinated. He doesn't get on with other cats so needs to be the only cat in the household. He is based in Norfolk and Needs rehoming urgently due to a sudden house move where they do not allow pets. I am helping my friend try and rehome him on behalf of her parents.


----------



## Meow_ (Sep 2, 2016)

how soon?


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

He is beautiful -hope he soon finds a new home.


----------

